
Ford steals artwork from a video game called Firewatch - alpb
https://twitter.com/Babylonian/status/747503230565769216
======
kup0
The tweet did not clarify this, but it appears to be a single dealership that
did this, not Ford themselves. Quite a different situation in terms of scale
and Ford's responsibility for the issue.

